# breeding in 55



## Theron (Dec 18, 2005)

Is it possible to breed p's in a 55 gallon aquarium with 5p's ? Given that they are from different fry and could be possible mates...


----------



## PiranhaKeeper (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats a rather small tank.


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Go big, or go home :rasp:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I know of one guy that started with a larger tank and then removed the pair from the large tank to a 55. I would start out in a big tank though, p's get pretty aggressive when they're breeding.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Not saying it isn't possible, but I had 3 P's in a 55 for several yrs that never bred. Within 2 months of moving into a 75 gallon, they started breeding.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you shoul get 100-150 at least because 55 isnt big enough for 5 adult reds and thell be getting agressive you could get a 100gal with the 5 and wonce a pair is made move the pair to the 55


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> you shoul get 100-150 at least because 55 isnt big enough for 5 adult reds and thell be getting agressive you could get a 100gal with the 5 and wonce a pair is made move the pair to the 55










remember nest building will take up a LOT of your 55g so either move your other 3 ps if youve picked out a pair or just get a bigger tank and leave the pair in this one.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said not impossible but really hard... a bigger tank should do a lot better...







!


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

My first successful breeding of rbp was in a 55g...5 adults, ranging from 5-9 inches...I had the shoal in for only one week when it happened....Luckily my 100g was almost cycled when the pair decided to spawn....I was not planning on breeding back then, so it was surprising and a joy....SO to answer your question, YES it's possible to breed reds in a 55 with a others looking on.....Just remember to seperate the other adults once you have singled out the breeding pair....Good Luck in breeding....


----------



## goochild (Aug 10, 2006)

how can you tell a breeding pair and is it even possible if all but 1 were bought at the same time?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

goochild said:


> how can you tell a breeding pair and is it even possible if all but 1 were bought at the same time?


If you have 2 p's and the suddenly on day turn really dark and act kinda funny you will have a pair.Hopefully 1male and 1 femal.


----------

